# Community pool or own pool



## StevieB (Dec 27, 2014)

Hiya all, me again. Was just wondering what the general feeling on swimming pools is, would it better to buy a property with a communal pool and all that entails, or buy a property with its own pool and pay for it's upkeep. A community pool would be maintained out of community fees but with it would come rules and possible noise issues from renters etc. Also community fees keep increasing. If you have your own pool the cost of maintenance would be less than cost of community fees I guess, thinking around 60 euros / mth, but you can use it when you want and only by you. Has anyone experience of having a pool? how much are they to maintain? or are they not worth the trouble and stick to a community one. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

We just use the municipal pool in our valley. It's in a fabulous setting and has a bar/cafe. It is open for 4 months during the summer. Unless you are very hardy you would probably not swim in an outside pool for any more than this. Daily Entrance is cheap, a season ticket is very reasonable and if you are over 65, it is free here! If you are a serious swimmer a full size pool like this is much better for keeping fit than a small private or community pool. There are also very good municipal indoor pools for use in the winter. Outside of lunch times they are usually uncrowded.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

GallineraGirl said:


> We just use the municipal pool in our valley. It's in a fabulous setting and has a bar/cafe. It is open for 4 months during the summer. Unless you are very hardy you would probably not swim in an outside pool for any more than this. Daily Entrance is cheap, a season ticket is very reasonable and if you are over 65, it is free here! If you are a serious swimmer a full size pool like this is much better for keeping fit than a small private or community pool. There are also very good municipal indoor pools for use in the winter. Outside of lunch times they are usually uncrowded.


I forgot to say that, outside of August, our pool is very quite and it is not unusual for us to have it all to ourselves. A lifeguard is always on duty.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Community pool all the way or minicipal pool
Less expensive
Less responsibility
Meeting point if wanted
Often a lot quieter than you would think 
There is often a bar attached which will serve drinks and possibly snacks or simple meals


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think it depends on what you are like and what you are looking for in a property. For me I would dread living in a gated community and would not be comfortable at all with a communal pool and wouldn't use it.

We have our own pool and if we moved to a place without one I would seriously miss it in the summer, the *privacy* and freedom of your own is well worth the upkeep. 
For us we use the landlords gardener as part of maintaining the whole property so the cost is absorbed by that mostly. Occasionally we have to buy more chlorine and something else but that is like 25 euros every few months so if you are willing to do it yourselves then it wont cost much at all aside from the water and electricity.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

GallineraGirl said:


> If you are a serious swimmer a full size pool like this is much better for keeping fit than a small private or community pool. There are also very good municipal indoor pools for use in the winter. Outside of lunch times they are usually uncrowded.


This is the reason why I prefer to use the 20m indoor pool at my health club - normal domestic pools are far too small for "proper swimming" and I can keep my laps up all year round in an indoor pool. Unfortunately (well, not for the citizens as it's good that it's well used) my town's municipal indoor pool is too busy for me pretty much all day long, although it's a very nice one. There have been lots of retired people using it whenever I've popped in to have a look. We do have an outdoor pool as well but it's only open in July and August, and in August for mornings only! The outdoor pools in the smaller villages do look very nice though, and are very cheap to use.


----------



## Bibi2 (Jan 18, 2015)

GallineraGirl said:


> I forgot to say that, outside of August, our pool is very quite and it is not unusual for us to have it all to ourselves. A lifeguard is always on duty.


We're thinking of moving to Valencia area and are having same debate re pools. A municipal may suit us too. Yours sounds great but I have no idea where you are based. Does anyone know of municipal pools in Turis/Alberic area?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> I think it depends on what you are like and what you are looking for in a property. For me I would dread living in a gated community and would not be comfortable at all with a communal pool and wouldn't use it.


Just like to mention that not all communities are gated. We live in an urbanización 30 kms from Madrid where we have tennis courts (used once by me) a play park and a pool. There is no gate and it's 98% Spanish occupied.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just like to mention that not all communities are gated. We live in an urbanización 30 kms from Madrid where we have tennis courts (used once by me) a play park and a pool. There is no gate and it's 98% Spanish occupied.


Perhaps they may have meant that they wouldn't like living on an urbanization - I certainly couldn't do it.


Private pools don't have to be expensive. We buy chemicals every 2 or 3 months so perhaps between 1 and 2 buckets per season. The pump isn't on long so that's not a vast expense. For us it's really great when friends come around or when others visit from abroad.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

For the length time that you use it each year, it's not worth the hassle and expense.
When things go wrong with the pump or pool, it's never cheap to put things right.
Chemicals are not cheap, and you need a variety, chlorine, ph - ph+, antibacterials, flocculante etc.
Yes, it's lovely to sit by your expensive water feature, but in reality, it's mostly visitors who use it.
Given my Time over again I would not have a private pool.
Snikpoh- you make living in an Urbanisation sound like it's something bad, something to suffer!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Snikpoh- you make living in an Urbanisation sound like it's something bad, something to suffer!


Just as I think talking about Spain in general is often too general and not very useful (what is the climate of Spain for example, or the typical food of Spain? If you were in Galicia, Leon or Salamanca the answers would _not_ be mild and warm and paella), talking about urbanizaciónes is the same. With so many differences between urbs especially when you get away from the south of Spain you need to keep an open mind.
There are urbs. of 10 houses or hundreds of houses, that were built in five minutes or that took years, that use prime materials and are luxurious, that cater for foreigners that are full of Spaniards, that have a club house, sports facilities and even schools. Some are near towns, some are in the middle of nowhere, literally. Some are sprawling masses and others are little more than a group of houses in the same area.
Many urbs don't have a community pool, so if that's a priority, make sure there is one!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just like to mention that not all communities are gated. We live in an urbanización 30 kms from Madrid where we have tennis courts (used once by me) a play park and a pool. There is no gate and it's 98% Spanish occupied.


That is true I guess, technically everywhere is a community some are just laid out differently to others. My first thought of a communal pool is of those that tend to be associated with gated communities but it is certainly not all there is.

As for urbs I think that covers a wide selection of styles too, say if our urb had a communal pool I would tend to look at it as a municipal one . But it doesn't so that isn't a problem.
I can only speak for areas around here but places like Gran Alacant and Bonalba are urbanizations that are a million miles away in terms of style and feel from the urbs in Busot, Coveta Fuma and Sant Vicente with the latter being more like what I know as suburban living as opposed to the carbon copy planned layouts of the former.

All that said I couldn't cope with sharing a pool no matter where it was.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> All that said I couldn't cope with sharing a pool no matter where it was.


So if you were staying at a hotel on holiday, you couldn't use the pool?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Not couldn't but I probably wouldn't. I have done but I can recall only once in the last 5 years. I don't know, it would depend. Being on holiday is not the same as daily life although it has similarities I suppose but either way if you turn up in the nick I imagine they would turf you out. 
These days with the kids I'm happy to splash around in the kiddy pool with them if they want to.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Some Urbanisations consist of private villas with their own pool but still have community fees for roads, gardens and street lighting. I think there are pros and cons depending on the individual. If I were there year round I would definately want my own pool. On the other hand if the urbanisation has mainly residents (with not many children) it can be great to socialise if you are only out for a month at time or so, great to get to know your neighbours.

I have been to a couple of municipal open air pools during the school holidays and , in my opinion they were hell on earth. I don't noise.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Had our own pool since we moved here and built it 15 years ago. Since then I have become a bit of a "pool snob" and dislike the thought of having to share your water with loads of grubby strangers!
If I had the choice, I would not be considering a community pool.

I use ours up to 9 months of the year (March to November) it is not heated. Had very little trouble with it, still on original pump and filter etc. Apart from chlorine tablets which also have other properties built in and agua fuerte (pH -) I do not need to add anything else. In winter one chlorine tablet every 3 to 4 weeks or more. Water is free, just pay the electricity for our well pump.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We all have our own idiosyncracies, don't we? I don't do beaches, apart from the occasional walk along one if it's a particularly nice one, nor (although I love swimming) do I ever swim in the sea - anywhere, not just in Spain.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

I guess its down to personal preference , for us it was part of the lifestyle change to have the freedom to walk out the front of our house and be able to have a swim of just cool off in the pool in the privacy of our own space , its takes time and money to maintain but for us well worth it for all the benefits it brings. We have super municipal pool on the edge of the village which is well used by all the kids in the school holidays and I am glad to say I don't have to share it with them


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Well Snikpoh I can understand your views prefering a private pool, in Australia especially central queensland where we used to live, a private pool was a must!!with hot weather practically all year round,it was worth the extra expense ,but here in spain , 4 or 5 months of sun interrupted by hordes of relatives from UK looking for cheapo allin holidays!!a communal pool does the job amply,to be perfectly honest living within 10 minutes of the beach If I feel like a long swim ,a private pool just does not do it,I braved a 1km swim at guadamar yesterday lunch time to start off my pacemaker, I must admit I looked like a blue Michelin man when I finished , but I will use our communal pool everymorning as long as I am able, a private pool here is just not worth it


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pools do not seem to be fashionable here, very few houses, or apartments have them, the parador has one and one other hotel.

Being an island community we have the Atlantic nearby and with plenty of charcos, the climate allows year round swimming. There are beaches, but blink and you will have missed them

Some years ago construction of a municipal pool was started, however work stopped and officials are under investigation.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

el romeral said:


> Had our own pool since we moved here and built it 15 years ago. Since then I have become a bit of a "pool snob" and dislike the thought of having to share your water with loads of grubby strangers!
> If I had the choice, I would not be considering a community pool.
> 
> I use ours up to 9 months of the year (March to November) it is not heated. Had very little trouble with it, still on original pump and filter etc. Apart from chlorine tablets which also have other properties built in and agua fuerte (pH -) I do not need to add anything else. In winter one chlorine tablet every 3 to 4 weeks or more. Water is free, just pay the electricity for our well pump.


Gives a whole new meaning to the word Frozen assets!
Round here, hardly anyone swims beyond the middle of October, Approx 4 months is the norm.
if you have problems with the pump or leaks underground then having a pool is very expensive indeed.
Most do not have a well to supply water, either.
I do agree that I would not want to use a communal pool, with people slathered with sun cream, and weeing in it, however much chlorine they put in it!
Ours is for family only.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

We bought our house with its own private pool seven years ago and have never regretted the decision. It´s great to have poolside parties and midnight swims, or to have a siesta floating on a lilo, things you couldn´t do in a community pool. Maintenance is easy and cheap, providing you buy the chemicals in the right place (not Carrefour!). We probably spend about €50 a year on chlorine tablets and PH control and I spend about two hours a week in the summer cleaning, something I quite enjoy! We have thought about what may happen in years to come, when we are older and perhaps not as fit and active, and then we will probably have to sell-up and look for a smaller place with a community pool, but for as long as we can cope with the chores at our casa in the campo, we´re totally happy as we are.


----------



## StevieB (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Skipper, we are thinking along similar lines to yourself. How did you find out how to maintain your pool? I would maybe get someone in initially to go through it all with me then look after it myself. My wife and I are of the opinion that its got to be worth a try for the convenience alone.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

StevieB said:


> Thanks Skipper, we are thinking along similar lines to yourself. How did you find out how to maintain your pool? I would maybe get someone in initially to go through it all with me then look after it myself. My wife and I are of the opinion that its got to be worth a try for the convenience alone.


I learnt almost everything from the internet. There are hundreds of articles and You Tube videos about pool maintenance. Search Google and you´ll find everything you need to know. Our local English language newspaper also has a weekly column on pool maintenance that I have found useful. I made many mistakes in the early days but you soon learn.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

If you have kids then a closed urbanisation with a pool has many advantages. They are free to roam around safely and meet other children and generally have a great time, allowing the parents to park the helicopter and do their own thing. Of course this is probably the very reason those without kids prefer a private pool.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I do understand the noise thing, (but in our pool this is usually only a potential problem at the end of June beginning of July) and the hygiene thing to a certain extent. I mean, in general terms, people are clean and in most pools a shower before you get into the pool is The Thing To Do, and all your neighbours are watching you anyway. I do share my pool with Spaniards though...

There is also the environmental factor which I think is largely ignored.


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Bibi2 said:


> We're thinking of moving to Valencia area and are having same debate re pools. A municipal may suit us too. Yours sounds great but I have no idea where you are based. Does anyone know of municipal pools in Turis/Alberic area?


We are in the Vall d'Albaida and all our surrounding villages have municipal pools with mountain views! Lovely! I would not want the effort and expense of a private pool. We can swim for the open season for 25 euro. Winter swimming is also readily available. The fitness centre at Gandia for example offers two lovely pools within its' complex


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I look after our own very private pool with the occasional help of posters on this Forum when I need advice. So no way can it be rocket science. 
Neither is it expensive. I buy chemicals from our local ferreteria very cheaply, in bulk and a correctly maintained pump won't need repairs.
The advantages of a private pool are many. I can besport my aged body in a bikini or nada whenever I want, any time of day or night. We often swim desnuda at midnight under the moon on hot summer evenings. Priceless!
As for urbs...I don't doubt some are very pleasant to live in. The one where we had a piso wasn't and after five months of being very unhappy and wanting even to go back to Prague I was so pleased to find our house. You need to make sure that your urb doesn't have loads of holiday rentals. Ours did.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

We're looking to buy this year and I've found this thread very interesting so thanks to all 

The pool is not a major factor for us; if the house and the location is right well take what comes. We would be concerned to be totally pool less but a community or village pool or beach within walking distance would all be ok. 

However if a private pool was less than 10 meters it hardly seems worthwhile for us. 

And that said we notice that many properties that meet our requirements come on plots of 500 or 800 meters. And a pool of that size eats into the garden. So it isn't just the cost of the pool maintenance that concerns us but the real estate it uses.

Should say that as a diver I spend a lot of time at sea so may be a pool is less of a need but as we get older I can see swimming being a great form of exercise especially in hot summers


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Another point to consider cost wise, bearing in mind I really don't think it is expensive to maintain and am firmly in the 'own pool' camp but it is something which is potentially the most important and possibly expensive part.

A pool fence. I don't think there is a good excuse not to have one yet the vast majority of properties here don't have a fence or if they do it's not much of one. I don't think there is a law here requiring one so it is really up to you but if we brought a house with a pool that didn't have one that needs to be rectified as soon as possible.
So if you feel the need for one that will be an added expense but it could just save a life too.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Good point Pazcat about the fence there are a few kids drowned in family pools every summer. Both British and Spanish.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I look after our own very private pool with the occasional help of posters on this Forum when I need advice. So no way can it be rocket science.
> Neither is it expensive. I buy chemicals from our local ferreteria very cheaply, in bulk and a correctly maintained pump won't need repairs.
> The advantages of a private pool are many. I can besport my aged body in a bikini or nada whenever I want, any time of day or night. We often swim desnuda at midnight under the moon on hot summer evenings. Priceless!
> As for urbs...I don't doubt some are very pleasant to live in. The one where we had a piso wasn't and after five months of being very unhappy and wanting even to go back to Prague I was so pleased to find our house. You need to make sure that your urb doesn't have loads of holiday rentals. Ours did.


" a correctly maintained pump won't need repairs" 
Oh, but they do! Lots of things can go wrong with them
Underground pipes can leak, due to earth movements, tree roots etc.
Moving cemented slabs and digging down isn't for the faint hearted, and expensive to pay someone to do it.( that's why the area round our pool isn't paved)
Add to this, tiles can become loose, lights may need replacing. If you can't maintain the pool yourself( fortunately my husband can, and has done his own repairs) you are looking at approx 1000 euros a year for a decent firm.
Having said that, my neighbours pool cleaners have twice left his pool filling, forgotton it,resulting in overflow.
Agreed, it is nice to relax in and by the pool, and for visitors to use, but for most of the year it is a mighty big expensive puddle!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Just a funny true story about a communal pool, in the early 60,s I was stationed near the Laos border with north east Thailand, our unit was carving an airfield out of the jungle (to be used by air America) as our 6month job carried on for 2 further years our tented camp became a camp of tinhuts ,even showers but still only thunderbox toilets, to boost morale a swimming pool was carved out of the Laterite rock base, and we all waited with our anticipation for our first swim, for 3 months it provided a great place to sup ones beer ration ,have a swim and a kip!! then came the 6 weeks drought, the wells failed, and for 10 days the pool was the only source of drinking and washing water, as the first rains came 2 Sqn,s of royal engineers signed the pledge never to pee in a swimming pool again!! this was a well kept secret until 1989, because according to the government,there were never any british troops in Thailand or laos during the Vietnam conflict.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

extranjero said:


> " a correctly maintained pump won't need repairs"
> Oh, but they do! Lots of things can go wrong with them
> Underground pipes can leak, due to earth movements, tree roots etc.
> Moving cemented slabs and digging down isn't for the faint hearted, and expensive to pay someone to do it.( that's why the area round our pool isn't paved)
> ...


It sounds as though you have been incredibly unlucky with your pool. In my seven years in Spain I have only heard of one person who has had the problems you mention and it was discovered that his pool had been built by cowboys. Pipework should be installed with earth movement in mind and a pool should not be built anywhere near trees, especially pines. Yes, routine maintenance is required but it is usually within the capabilities of anyone with some DIY skills. I have had to change my filter sand, fix a new skimmer flap, replace a couple of rubber seals and replace a few loose tiles but the cost has been negligible. I doubt that I have spent anywhere near €1,000 in pool maintenance in seven years let alone per year!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

The pool firms here are so busy with repairs that people often have to wait weeks.
I haven't been incredibly unlucky, but you have been incredibly lucky!
Skimmer flaps, lights etc have been replaced by my husband.
We have never replaced the sand.
Many people have had new pumps
We did have a leak in in the underground pipes, for which I claimed on the insurance.
Tree roots can travel a long way, and t would be difficult to put a pool in without a tree somewhere in the vicinity
The pool wasn't put in by Cowboys.
The 1000 euros is the approx price per year .of getting a firm to look after your pool.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

extranjero said:


> The pool firms here are so busy with repairs that people often have to wait weeks.
> I haven't been incredibly unlucky, but you have been incredibly lucky!
> Skimmer flaps, lights etc have been replaced by my husband.
> We have never replaced the sand.
> ...


I must start playing the lottery! Or perhaps start a pool maintenance business!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree with The Skipper - you have been VERY unlucky.

There is nobody around here (that I know of) who has had the problems you have.

In all the years that we've been here, we have never had any of those problems other than to change the sand filter. It started to leak so I called in a (Spanish) plumber who installed a new one. In 9 years, total cost of just over 400€.

Other than that, just basic maintenance - not hard at all.

Many of the locals I know (Spanish and other nationalities), including pensioners, all maintain their own pools and pay VERY little.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have lived in my present house for 20 years and the community pool has had problems, and cost enormous amounts of money to fix, for at least 10 of those 20.
Maybe it depends on how old the pool is. This one must be about 30years old


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Any problems I've had with our pool are entirely down to my incompetence or stinginess...I tried to save money by skimping on chemicals. What a mistakea to makea......
As for environmental issues...in the six years I've lived in the house I've never changed the water. (Sounds disgusting...) If I drove to the beach or municipal pool every time I wanted to swim - too far to walk in summer - I'd use more fuel for the car than water.
I don't know anyone with a pool who has had problems.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course you' ve changed the water!
Over time, you've topped the pool up haven't you?had heavy rain?
(If you mean you've never completely emptied and refilled it- well there's no need to!)
Eventually all the water will have been replaced,
You may not know of any one who has had pool problems, but just ask any pool firm, they will tell you of the hundreds of pools with leaks, new pumps needed, valves , seals, tiling needed etc
It is plain unrealistic to think that once a pool is installed, all maintenance/ repairs will be minimal.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> Of course you' ve changed the water!
> Over time, you've topped the pool up haven't you?had heavy rain?
> (If you mean you've never completely emptied and refilled it- well there's no need to!)
> Eventually all the water will have been replaced,
> ...


We will have to agree to disagree on this one then!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm with Extranjero. Apart from me I don't know anyone who hasn't had at least one replaced pump. I even know people who have complete spare pumps. :lol:
Tile replacement/regrouting /acid wash ,pipe repairs. list is endless.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As we have often said, we can only talk about what we have experienced, and it seems that some have had no problems and others have. 
Apart from the pool's age influencing things, I suppose the level of maintenance, past and present, might also have smth to do with it, how well it was built in the first place and could the type of water ie hard or soft make a difference?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> I'm with Extranjero. Apart from me I don't know anyone who hasn't had at least one replaced pump. I even know people who have complete spare pumps. :lol:
> Tile replacement/regrouting /acid wash ,pipe repairs. list is endless.


But surely this is just part of life. Nobody in their right mind who has their own pool would think that it would never need maintenance. It´s like everything - cars, houses, boats, gardens - they all need love and attention. You have to carry out routine maintenance and cleaning and you have to make repairs every now and then. Pools are no different but that wouldn´t put me off having one of my own.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I've lived in my house for 20 years and only had minor repairs done, a total of three times. The total cost has been around €200. The tiles were re-grouted several years ago, too, and that was the only time the pool was emptied completely. Refilling was done mainly by my own well, as is regular topping up. I keep the pool clean and filtered all year round so that it is pleasant to look at, rather than allow it to become a pit of green soup. Any time I've had a problem I've found a solution online. It really isn't difficult or time consuming, as long as you devote a little time to it regularly. Over the twenty years I have probably spent an average of around €250 a year on the pool, including all chemicals and maintenance plus the re-grouting. If I had to do major work, it would still be cost-effective compared to paying a company to maintain it. The pool also adds value to the property. I know of a family in Málaga who failed to sell their house after a year on the market and were advised that it simply would not sell without a pool, so now they've had one put in.

I love being able to use it whenever I please, with whomever I please. When I move, I would love a smaller pool, maybe 6x3m-ish, rather than the 10x5m one I have now. Consider size, also, when deciding whether to have your own pool, as my larger pool makes greater demands in time and money (cleaning, chemicals) than I want to devote now, and I don't want a large pool to swim laps in. Local pueblos (and friends with communal pools!) have facilities for that.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> If I drove to the beach or municipal pool every time I wanted to swim - too far to walk in summer - I'd use more fuel for the car than water.


Good point about the car


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Madliz said:


> I've lived in my house for 20 years and only had minor repairs done, a total of three times. The total cost has been around €200. The tiles were re-grouted several years ago, too, and that was the only time the pool was emptied completely. Refilling was done mainly by my own well, as is regular topping up. I keep the pool clean and filtered all year round so that it is pleasant to look at, rather than allow it to become a pit of green soup. Any time I've had a problem I've found a solution online. It really isn't difficult or time consuming, as long as you devote a little time to it regularly. Over the twenty years I have probably spent an average of around €250 a year on the pool, including all chemicals and maintenance plus the re-grouting. If I had to do major work, it would still be cost-effective compared to paying a company to maintain it. The pool alsyo adds value to the property. I know of a family in Málaga who failed to sell their house after a year on the market and were advised that it simply would not sell without a pool, so now they've had one put in.
> 
> I love being able to use it whenever I please, with whomever I please. When I move, I would love a smaller pool, maybe 6x3m-ish, rather than the 10x5m one I have now. Consider size, also, when deciding whether to have your own pool, as my larger pool makes greater demands in time and money (cleaning, chemicals) than I want to devote now, and I don't want a large pool to swim laps in. Local pueblos (and friends with communal pools!) have facilities for that.


Well, bully for all those with no major problems.
I've spoken to pool repair firms, most have a waiting list, they are that busy doing major repairs.
What does that tell you ? Pool leaks are common.
If you religiously do all your maintenance, you can still have a major problem.
In our case, the old duffers next door thought it was a good idea to plant large trees right next to our wall, long after we had the pool put in, so years later, having dug down to find the cause,of the leak, surprise, surprise, tree roots entwined round the pipes. He didn't want to know- " prove it " was all he said.
It's not down to the owner as to whether they have problems or not, in many cases.
Talking of maintenance, several people I've spoken to had no idea there is a basket in the pump, which fills up with muck and needs emptying now and then.
We had to show them.
Needless to say, they never seemed to have problems with their pools!
It's a lottery !


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Well, bully for all those with no major problems.
> I've spoken to pool repair firms, most have a waiting list, they are that busy doing major repairs.
> What does that tell you ? Pool leaks are common.
> If you religiously do all your maintenance, you can still have a major problem.
> ...


Tree roots are just as likely to cause problems with your house as the pool. I have seen concrete internal floors and tiles raised by roots and big cracks in walls! By the way, we had just one dedicated pool shop in our local town when we moved here, which sold accessories and did maintenance. It closed two years ago so demand couldn´t have been that great!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, obviously we should have moved to your area
There are at least 6 such shops here which are doing good business, plus one man mobile businesses


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

extranjero said:


> Well, obviously we should have moved to your area
> There are at least 6 such shops here which are doing good business, plus one man mobile businesses


May part of the reason be because your area is quite heavily populated by expats who don't know how (or don't want) to look after their own pool, with many holiday homes where little is done between visits? Was there not a lot of building in the area in the last decade or so? Maybe in some areas building standards were not what they might have been?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Good thing about a pool you can come home in August with bags of shopping and jump in you can't do that in a municipal, or chew the fat on here whilst drying off!


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Good thing about a pool you can come home in August with bags of shopping and jump in you can't do that in a municipal, or chew the fat on here whilst drying off!


Isobella I like my fruit and veg to be fresh and not smell of pool water. And can't stand soggy cornflakes. Please put the shopping away first in future


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> Well, bully for all those with no major problems.
> I've spoken to pool repair firms, most have a waiting list, they are that busy doing major repairs.


That's because the repair men are all booked up having to fix 'community pools' .


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Glad to say our pool is free of trees, no close neighbours who can plant trees and a capable husband willing to spend the time required to maintain . Its all got to be worth it for the benefits a private pool bring , I love to know I can cool off whenever I want to in the privacy of my own home and don't have to pack a bag and get in the car or walk to the shared pool. Its all down to preference and the willingness to maintain and pay for the benefits of a private pool and the risk of issues that may arise. So glad we chose to have our own pool !


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

We got a swim spa, can use it 12 months a year. Google it, a very good option as it is half hut tub and half pool.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

maxd said:


> We got a swim spa, can use it 12 months a year. Google it, a very good option as it is half hut tub and half pool.


Sounds interesting...

Max, we had an in ground covered pool in Cerny Vul. We used it all. Year round as it could be heated. We must have looked daft walking across the snow- covered garden in bath robe over bikini with Wellies on our feet.
Once, something went wrong with the heating thermostat and the pool water reached 30C. plus. It was like soup and almost impossible to swim.
It's cold here, snow not 30. Km from us....it must be much colder in Prague. Yet I was never cold there. Our house was well- insulated and I had warm outdoor gear.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Mary, we are in the Canary Islands for 3 or 4 months, no snow for us unless we go up El Teide


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

maxd said:


> Hey Mary, we are in the Canary Islands for 3 or 4 months, no snow for us unless we go up El Teide


Good call, max!

Can you fit two in your tub?

P.S. Don't be alarmed....I'm not thinking of flying to the Canaries to get in yours with you Just curious.


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Community pool all the way or minicipal pool
> Less expensive
> Less responsibility
> Meeting point if wanted
> ...


But ...

RULES:

Don't Run
Don't Dive
Don't Drink Alcohol
Don't Swim after sundown
Don't Swim before sunrise
Don't Play Music
Don't Allow children under (?) in the pool without an adult
Don't Dive bomb
Don't Play ball games in the pool
Don't Splash 
Opens end of May
Closes end of September ... 

And so it goes on. 
:eyebrows:


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi all,
I have experience in both areas as I have a private villa with pool and an apartment within a small gated complex with communal pool.

For me the choice is very easy. "Villa with pool"


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

When we eventually move out we will want our own pool to swim in, not just a plunge pool. Luckily husband is a heating engineer/plumber (don't worry we will be retired so no jobs required ) and will be more than capable of maintaining & repairing pool. 
We have a hot tub here in UK and at midnight New Year's Eve we were in it, me in bikini, him in swim shorts with a glass of bucks fizz each. We have been thinking of a swim spa for here, but might hold off on that idea for a while & just have some really good holidays instead.
Friends & neighbours think we are mad when we walk out of our back door in swimwear when it is raining/snowing or just downright freezing. We like the idea of being able to use a pool when we want, not when we are allowed to.
BTW hubby had a pool in Florida that he maintained himself for very little money.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Community pool all the way or minicipal pool
> Less expensive
> Less responsibility
> Meeting point if wanted
> ...


Our pool has been a meeting point for family and friends and there is a bar with drinks,snacks and simple meals all free from our kitchen and served by my fair hands

Charges for maintaining the community pool are included in the community charges, presumably, a bit tough on those who don't use it. 
When we lived on an urb with a shared pool for five horrible months it was winter so we never used it. But the restrictions on times of use were severe, ludicrous I thought. It was open only from June 15th to September 15th and from 10.00 until 20.00. This of course meant that owners wishing to visit their pisos in the Whitsun break couldn't use it although by then temperatures could be in the 30Cs.

I think I'm doing the community at large a service in not using a shared pool. No way should I inflict the sight of my ageing body in swimwear of any type on the public. 
Whereas I can swim naked if I wish,observed only by Sandra, the dogs and any perverts with long-range telescopes who get off on the sight of mature, less than sylph-like women thrashing about in water.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Our pool has been a meeting point for family and friends and there is a bar with drinks,snacks and simple meals all free from our kitchen and served by my fair hands
> 
> Charges for maintaining the community pool are included in the community charges, presumably, a bit tough on those who don't use it.
> When we lived on an urb with a shared pool for five horrible months it was winter so we never used it. But the restrictions on times of use were severe, ludicrous I thought. It was open only from June 15th to September 15th and from 10.00 until 20.00. This of course meant that owners wishing to visit their pisos in the Whitsun break couldn't use it although by then temperatures could be in the 30Cs.
> ...


Well, whatever.
We can all argue from every which way and the OP seems to have made up his mind to have a pool anyway, and suspect that that's what he wanted from the beginning
I have no complaints about not having a pool of my own, but 
I only have to walk not even 5 mins to get to it (I would expect most who have a shared pool to say the same)
I really do not have extra cash to spend on something I am already paying for don't forget (I mean I pay for the community pool anyway)
Have no problems inflicting my body on others (have you seen some of the people who get into swimwear with no complexes whatsoever?!)
I would lose all of my back garden if I had a pool
I would only be able to use the pool absolute max 3.5 months of the year.
And you know what? I'm not really bothered. I went to the pool once last year. ONCE. Other years I've gone a lot more, but this year I just didn't get into it, don't know why.

Having said that I wouldn't live where I live now or further south with some kind of pool option open to me.


----------



## StevieB (Dec 27, 2014)

Big thanks to all who posted on this thread. Me and my wife have read them all with interest ( and a few laughs ) I think we will try and go for a private pool if poss, especially as most of you seem to maintain your own pool with good results and at a price a lot less than I envisaged. The freedom to use it whenever you want seems to be a big plus, also you always know who has been in it. Choosing the right size would also seem to be important in terms of fitness benefit versus practicalities.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Expatliving said:


> But ... RULES: Don't Run Don't Dive Don't Drink Alcohol Don't Swim after sundown Don't Swim before sunrise Don't Play Music Don't Allow children under (?) in the pool without an adult Don't Dive bomb Don't Play ball games in the pool Don't Splash Opens end of May Closes end of September ...  And so it goes on. :eyebrows:


Most of these rules do not apply at our municipal pool - except the Don't Divebomb one which is ignored unless it is causing a nuisance. No shoes are allowed in the pool area and no glass but that's it.


----------

